# Carer's Allowance plus income support



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

My fiance is a UK resident on a carer's allowance. He is trying to get me to the UK under a fiance visa, then apply for a spouse visa once married. I am Indonesian.

From what I have already read that a carer's allowance and as stated on the UKBA site, that I am exempt from the new financial ruling? My fiance is and myself... Because he claims carer's allowance and all he has to prove is proof of earning £115 a week after deductions, accommodation, relationship, and anything else that supports me to bring me to the UK. He lives with his dad, and his dad owns the house. My fiance doesn't pay any rent or any other house bills.

My question is what I wrote correct or have i misunderstood some of the rules on immigration acceptance into the UK?

He is also on income support with his carer's allowance, will that affect us in anyway?

- £58 Carer's Allowance
- £44 Income support

He is also a relief support worker. He only work on holidays, annual leave and sick days. Currently, he is new to the job and has not started work yet but he signed a 6 months contract which would be evaluated after 6 months.


Thanks


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

anyone can help my situation, please??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> My fiance is a UK resident on a carer's allowance. He is trying to get me to the UK under a fiance visa, then apply for a spouse visa once married. I am Indonesian.
> 
> From what I have already read that a carer's allowance and as stated on the UKBA site, that I am exempt from the new financial ruling? My fiance is and myself... Because he claims carer's allowance and all he has to prove is proof of earning £115 a week after deductions, accommodation, relationship, and anything else that supports me to bring me to the UK. He lives with his dad, and his dad owns the house. My fiance doesn't pay any rent or any other house bills.
> 
> ...


You are correct. You are exempt from the financial requirement and only need to meet the maintenance requirement. Your sponsor needs £111.45 left over each week after paying for housing (rent/mortgage and council tax), and if he is living with his father and not paying rent, then only council tax needs to be deducted. His getting income support doesn't disqualify but can't use it to meet £111.45. He cannot rely on third-party support, such as offer of money from relatives. So together with Carer's Allowance and his wages from relief support work, he needs to make the required amount.
See http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...w/IDIs/chp8-annex/maintenance.pdf?view=Binary.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You are correct. You are exempt from the financial requirement and only need to meet the maintenance requirement. Your sponsor needs £111.45 left over each week after paying for housing (rent/mortgage and council tax), and if he is living with his father and not paying rent, then only council tax needs to be deducted. His getting income support doesn't disqualify but can't use it to meet £111.45. He cannot rely on third-party support, such as offer of money from relatives. So together with Carer's Allowance and his wages from relief support work, he needs to make the required amount.
> See http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...w/IDIs/chp8-annex/maintenance.pdf?view=Binary.


He doesn't pay council tax. His father owns the property.

So ok, even on income support doesn't affect us, also not counted towards requirement of maintenance.

Carer's allowance and Support relief work, ok.

Accommodation.

-Exclusively? How to prove?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

His father supplies proof of ownership (title deeds etc), and a letter stating his son lives there and nobody else. He needs at least one double bedroom for exclusive use.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> His father supplies proof of ownership (title deeds etc), and a letter stating his son lives there and nobody else. He needs at least one double bedroom for exclusive use.


He lives with his dad and 3 other brothers. It is a 6 bedroom house and has 2 living rooms. Is that ok as long as have own bedroom?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that's fine. I think it's best to get a housing report from the local council.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, that's fine. I think it's best to get a housing report from the local council.


ok.. thank you for your information..


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, that's fine. I think it's best to get a housing report from the local council.


I have other question. Do we need to prove intent of marriage when submitting visa fiance application,
And what consists of proof?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> I have other question. Do we need to prove intent of marriage when submitting visa fiance application,
> And what consists of proof?


Mention wedding plan in your letters of introduction and sponsorship. Appointment with the registrar to give notice, provisional booking for venue, wedding invitations.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Mention wedding plan in your letters of introduction and sponsorship. Appointment with the registrar to give notice, provisional booking for venue, wedding invitations.


So he needs to get appointment and booking at his local registrar? and provisional booking at a venue where we marry?
But we can say that we will marry or the reception in our house?
Than just need proof/receipt booking at registrar?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

since my fiance is in care's allowance, would it be easier for me to get the visa or might be harder to get the visa?
how much saving in my bank do i really need to come there?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

hizkia said:


> since my fiance is in care's allowance, would it be easier for me to get the visa or might be harder to get the visa?
> how much saving in my bank do i really need to come there?


anyone can help me, please?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are exempt from financial requirement so it should be easier. Just show there is £112.55 per week left over after paying for housing - rent and council tax.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You are exempt from financial requirement so it should be easier. Just show there is £112.55 per week left over after paying for housing - rent and council tax.


Do I need savings in my bank to come there? Will embassy check my savings?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No and no, if you have sufficient income to meet the requirement.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Mention wedding plan in your letters of introduction and sponsorship. Appointment with the registrar to give notice, provisional booking for venue, wedding invitations.


By the way, I have some documents to be translated, do i need to get legalisation? Cos i read on british embassy jakarta that dont need legalisation. So do i really need do that?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You are exempt from financial requirement so it should be easier. Just show there is £112.55 per week left over after paying for housing - rent and council tax.


Joppa : i read on the website said that the visa might be get refused cause the document is in the wrong format,. so what is the correct format?

thx..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> Joppa : i read on the website said that the visa might be get refused cause the document is in the wrong format,. so what is the correct format?


Which documents do you have in mind? For UK documents, look at FM-SE which specifies what you need to include.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Which documents do you have in mind? For UK documents, look at FM-SE which specifies what you need to include.


what does that mean by wrong format btw?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> what does that mean by wrong format btw?


For example, you submit downloaded docs when original docs are required, or a letter not on official stationery, not signed by competent official and so on.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> For example, you submit downloaded docs when original docs are required, or a letter not on official stationery, not signed by competent official and so on.


oh ok.. how about like cover letter from applicant, sponsor and both parents, should it be hand writing or print out?
other question is i am working, should i include employment letter aswell, or salary slips is enough?

thx for your help..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> oh ok.. how about like cover letter from applicant, sponsor and both parents, should it be hand writing or print out?
> other question is i am working, should i include employment letter aswell, or salary slips is enough?
> 
> thx for your help..


Should be typed or word-processed for readability but with hand-written signature. 
What documents you require depend on how you are meeting the requirement.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Should be typed or word-processed for readability but with hand-written signature.
> What documents you require depend on how you are meeting the requirement.


I have another question. My fiance got paid cash from his job and had no wage slip. Is there any problem if just bank statement?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> I have another question. My fiance got paid cash from his job and had no wage slip. Is there any problem if just bank statement?


Yes, otherwise how would they know the origin of deposits being made into the bank account? It could be illegal gains.
You have to get wage slips if you want the income to count towards financial requirement. Ask your employer, or if you can download, get them stamped by the employer. If full amount is deposited each week, the whole gross income will count. If only a part, then only the amount of net deposits.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, otherwise how would they know the origin of deposits being made into the bank account? It could be illegal gains.
> You have to get wage slips if you want the income to count towards financial requirement. Ask your employer, or if you can download, get them stamped by the employer. If full amount is deposited each week, the whole gross income will count. If only a part, then only the amount of net deposits.


my fiance is exempt from the new financial ruling who is on a carer's allowance, 
however if we have kids in our future, are we still exempt from the new financial ruling?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That depends on the circumstance. If as a result of having children, your partner can no longer care for someone, clearly that will affect the carer's allowance.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> That depends on the circumstance. If as a result of having children, your partner can no longer care for someone, clearly that will affect the carer's allowance.


btw, do i need legalisation for my translated documents? or just translated is enough?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Professionally translated by a translator, whose credentials should be attached. UKBA Indonesia page may have a list of approved translators.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Professionally translated by a translator, whose credentials should be attached. UKBA Indonesia page may have a list of approved translators.



I have other question,, Embassy will give 6 months to get married in the UK, and my question is what if we applied the spouse visa in the 6th month? Will I get extended living in the UK automatically till I get my spouse visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Provided you put in your postal application before your visa expires, your leave will be automatically extended till it's processed. But why not book a same-day appointment and get it sorted in a day? Then you can start work as soon as you receive your biometric residence permit.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Provided you put in your postal application before your visa expires, your leave will be automatically extended till it's processed. But why not book a same-day appointment and get it sorted in a day? Then you can start work as soon as you receive your biometric residence permit.


If i just include 3 months of my fiance wage slips.does it matter?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Why? If they're your wage slips from Indonesia, they don't mean anything and you aren't supposed to work in UK on fiancé visa.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Why? If they're your wage slips from Indonesia, they don't mean anything and you aren't supposed to work in UK on fiancé visa.



I mean if my fiance ask for wage slips. Is 6 months worth of wage slips and bank statements imandatory? 
what if only been employed for 3 months and application already submitted with those 3 months of wage slips plus bank statments and 12 month one?

Will that qualify as a pass or do we need to wait until he has 6 month wage slips? His carer's allowance is more than 6 months but not his other job. His other job only recently employed in July of this year.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

hizkia said:


> I mean if my fiance ask for wage slips. Is 6 months worth of wage slips and bank statements imandatory?
> what if only been employed for 3 months and application already submitted with those 3 months of wage slips plus bank statments and 12 month one?
> 
> Will that qualify as a pass or do we need to wait until he has 6 month wage slips? His carer's allowance is more than 6 months but not his other job. His other job only recently employed in July of this year.


anyone could help?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

3 months may be ok if she has only been in work for that period:

"Where the current salaried employment in the UK of the applicant or their partner, parent, parent's partner or sponsor is relied upon all of the following must be provided: (a) A letter from the employer confirming the employment, the gross annual salary and the annual salary after income tax and National Insurance contributions have been paid, how long the employment has been held, and the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency). (b) Wage slips *covering the period of 6 months *prior to the date of application or *such shorter period as the current employment has been held*. (c) *Personal bank statements covering the same period as the wage slips*, showing that the salary has been paid into an account in the name of the person or in the name of the person and their partner jointly."
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...w/IDIs/chp8-annex/maintenance.pdf?view=Binary Section 6.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> 3 months may be ok if she has only been in work for that period:
> 
> "Where the current salaried employment in the UK of the applicant or their partner, parent, parent's partner or sponsor is relied upon all of the following must be provided: (a) A letter from the employer confirming the employment, the gross annual salary and the annual salary after income tax and National Insurance contributions have been paid, how long the employment has been held, and the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency). (b) Wage slips *covering the period of 6 months *prior to the date of application or *such shorter period as the current employment has been held*. (c) *Personal bank statements covering the same period as the wage slips*, showing that the salary has been paid into an account in the name of the person or in the name of the person and their partner jointly."
> http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...w/IDIs/chp8-annex/maintenance.pdf?view=Binary Section 6.



I have other question.. Does my fiance need keep his wage he gets from work into his account until I submit my visa? Meaning, can he spend it or does he have to show all wage going into the account untouched for the period covering my application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Of course he can spend it. They are only interested in income, not expenditure.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Of course he can spend it. They are only interested in income, not expenditure.


I have other question,, If we only have provisional booking only (for prove intent to marry) , is that enough for visa prove?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## pinaylove (Sep 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You are correct. You are exempt from the financial requirement and only need to meet the maintenance requirement. Your sponsor needs £111.45 left over each week after paying for housing (rent/mortgage and council tax), and if he is living with his father and not paying rent, then only council tax needs to be deducted. His getting income support doesn't disqualify but can't use it to meet £111.45. He cannot rely on third-party support, such as offer of money from relatives. So together with Carer's Allowance and his wages from relief support work, he needs to make the required amount.
> See http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...w/IDIs/chp8-annex/maintenance.pdf?view=Binary.


hello sir joppa!

i just want to clarify about your reply on your post on this ...'

"His getting income support doesn't disqualify but can't use it to meet £111.45."

is income support will not be use to meet the adequate maintenance? because as i posted before my husband in on receipt pf carers allowance and income support and he have a part time job....

CARERS allowances 59.75 pw
Income support 15.26 pw
Part time 50pw

Total of 125.01 a week after all the deduction ....Im just worried about the income support will not be u used to meet the adequate maintenance?

Thanks ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This is an old thread and the rules have since changed, so now all benefits and allowances can be added together for maintenance requirement.


----------



## pinaylove (Sep 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> This is an old thread and the rules have since changed, so now all benefits and allowances can be added together for maintenance requirement.




Praise god! thanks you so much sir for clarifying my question! now i don't need to worry i thought its another problem again! good night sir! and always god bless you!


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> This is an old thread and the rules have since changed, so now all benefits and allowances can be added together for maintenance requirement.


because of the visa processing in Bangkok, Thailand (visa made from Indonesia), for applicant and sponsor cover letter header should be British Embassy Thailand?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Entry Clearance Officer
UKBA Bangkok


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Entry Clearance Officer
> UKBA Bangkok


i have other question. my mother doesn't have any surnames, but in the form asked for it, do i just leave it blank?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We had the same question. If you need to put something, I suggest repeat the name under first and surnames, and attach a note to the printed out form explaining it.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> We had the same question. If you need to put something, I suggest repeat the name under first and surnames, and attach a note to the printed out form explaining it.


how much instant message history do immigration require? i have 2 years worth on gtalk, skype etc..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A few examples for every 6-month period, so should only come to a few pages at most.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> A few examples for every 6-month period, so should only come to a few pages at most.


I want to clarify about the header of cover letter.. for parents cover letter, sponsor and applicant cover letter would be :

Entry Clearance Officer
British Embassy Bangkok
14 Wireless Road 
Lumpini 
Pathumwan
Bangkok 10330
Thailand


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The exact address doesn't matter, as you aren't posting it. Just ECO, UKBA Bangkok, Thailand will do.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> The exact address doesn't matter, as you aren't posting it. Just ECO, UKBA Bangkok, Thailand will do.


Do i need make a copy of wage slips, boarding pass,employment letter?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Every document you submit should be accompanied by photocopy. Otherwise they may retain the originals, and you may need them again in case of appeal or future application.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Every document you submit should be accompanied by photocopy. Otherwise they may retain the originals, and you may need them again in case of appeal or future application.


Is there any new rules for UK fiance visa?and for the exempt cause carer allowance..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not in the 8 days since we last discussed.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Not in the 8 days since we last discussed.


I have wedding ring receipt but it is in indonesian language. Do I need to translate it or just let it be and attach a note on it?
And for document, does it matter if I put applicant and sponsor evidence in 1 folder and other evidence in separate folder? so all become 2 folders.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Anything not in English of Welsh must be translated. Put your documents together by category. All financial together, all accommodation together and all relationship together. Put your copies in the identical order. Don't use folders. Just all the originals together with string and likewise the copies.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Anything not in English of Welsh must be translated. Put your documents together by category. All financial together, all accommodation together and all relationship together. Put your copies in the identical order. Don't use folders. Just all the originals together with string and likewise the copies.


Thank you for your respond. My folder is like a book, so maybe not folder like that? Maybe like ring binder with many shelves?
Even though it's just a receipt, do I need translate it by my self or need the sworn translator one?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Anything not in English of Welsh must be translated. Put your documents together by category. All financial together, all accommodation together and all relationship together. Put your copies in the identical order. Don't use folders. Just all the originals together with string and likewise the copies.


and other questions are : 
1. my fiance has like 38 pages of bank statement, do i need that much and need to copy them?

2. i have western union receipts from my fiance when he send money to me, do i need copy all of them aswell?

3. for cards, do i need copy them?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

hizkia said:


> Thank you for your respond. My folder is like a book, so maybe not folder like that? Maybe like ring binder with many shelves?
> Even though it's just a receipt, do I need translate it by my self or need the sworn translator one?


Don't use a binder, just tie everything together.

You need an official translation.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

hizkia said:


> and other questions are :
> 1. my fiance has like 38 pages of bank statement, do i need that much and need to copy them?
> 
> 2. i have western union receipts from my fiance when he send money to me, do i need copy all of them aswell?
> ...


You need the entire bank statement. You should make copies of every original you send particularly if you want the original returned to you.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

nyclon said:


> You need the entire bank statement. You should make copies of every original you send particularly if you want the original returned to you.


Does wage slips need to be stamped or sign?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

hizkia said:


> Does wage slips need to be stamped or sign?


If they are not originals, yes.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

nyclon said:


> If they are not originals, yes.


I just want to make this clear. I have my original document with my language and the translated one. Do I need send the original document with my language one aswell?

And I read other thread that to organize the document, put the original and copy on the back in 1 plastic pocket? I put my stuff in a slim soft book of plastic wallets, it is not a ring folder. does it matter?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Both the original and translation should be submitted, plus copies.
Put original and copy in different piles. Don't use plastic pocket, wallet or ring binder.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Both the original and translation should be submitted, plus copies.
> Put original and copy in different piles. Don't use plastic pocket, wallet or ring binder.


so what should i use?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

hizkia said:


> so what should i use?


Have you read the previous answers? Tie the stack of originals with string and tie the stack of copies with string.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Have you read the previous answers? Tie the stack of originals with string and tie the stack of copies with string.


so i would have 2 bundles. am i correct?
do you have sample (picture) of the stack? cause i'm still abit confused how to organize them with string and tag.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's so obvious but
Make two piles, one for original and another for copy, and tie each bundle with strings on a cross formation. You can put a covering sheet with 'COPY' written on it to distinguish the two. Small items like payslips (clipped together) and valuable documents like passports can be placed within a zipped clear plastic wallet.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> It's so obvious but
> Make two piles, one for original and another for copy, and tie each bundle with strings on a cross formation. You can put a covering sheet with 'COPY' written on it to distinguish the two. Small items like payslips (clipped together) and valuable documents like passports can be placed within a zipped clear plastic wallet.


so each document don't need a plastic sleeve? and each bundle don't need a folder aswell, just tie them with strings?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

hizkia said:


> so each document don't need a plastic sleeve?


 No



> and each bundle don't need a folder aswell,


 No



> just tie them with strings?


 Yes


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> It's so obvious but
> Make two piles, one for original and another for copy, and tie each bundle with strings on a cross formation. You can put a covering sheet with 'COPY' written on it to distinguish the two. Small items like payslips (clipped together) and valuable documents like passports can be placed within a zipped clear plastic wallet.


After you have completed the online form, you must complete the relevant appendix, which can be found at: UK Border Agency | Visas outside the points-based system (except visitor visas and diplomatic visas). Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07). If you are applying for settlement as the parent, grandparent or other dependant relative of someone in the UK, your sponsor needs to complete and sign the Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07), which can be found at: www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf. By signing this form, your sponsor confirms that they will be responsible for your maintenance and accommodation in the UK. You should include this completed form when you make your settlement application.

Does my fiance (sponsor) need to fill out the SUO7 form?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

I have made appointment at the VFS Indonesia, and the confirmation of appointment said to carry the following with you, and one of them said "a completed printout of the checklist for visa type being applied for-please download the checklist from out website."

so what is that exactly?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

anyone??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No such checklist seems to be available on VFS Indonesia site, and UKBA Indonesia says nothing about the checklist, so I don't know.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No such checklist seems to be available on VFS Indonesia site, and UKBA Indonesia says nothing about the checklist, so I don't know.


I have checklist of documents we are intending to submit : 

Applicant document : 
- VAF 4A form
- Appendix 2
- cover letter
- birth certificate
- passport
-IELTS certificate
- tuberculosis certificate 
- 2 photos passport size


Sponsor document:
- copy passport
- cover letter


Accommodation:
- house report
- lawyer letter (stated that the property is owned by his dad)
- his dad cover letter (stated that i can live for free)
- council tax (his dad received council tax and or housing benefit)


Financial:
- letter from DWP (my fiance received carer allowance)
- bank statement
- wage slips
- job contract 
- western union receipts


Relationship:
- photos together
- chats history
- cards
- boarding pass
- hotel confirmation

Intend to marry:
- provisional booking
- wedding ring receipt


do we miss something?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No such checklist seems to be available on VFS Indonesia site, and UKBA Indonesia says nothing about the checklist, so I don't know.


It's not formatted as a checklist per se, but could they mean this (see below link) printed out, followed and ticked as applicable to the application?

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/out-of-country/sup-docs-settlement.pdf


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> It's not formatted as a checklist per se, but could they mean this (see below link) printed out, followed and ticked as applicable to the application?
> 
> http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/out-of-country/sup-docs-settlement.pdf



That's what I thought before.. But I'm not really sure, that's why I asked.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

hizkia said:


> That's what I thought before.. But I'm not really sure, that's why I asked.


If there is an VFS contact email address for questions, you might want to try that. 

Your checklist of documents you're submitting might be what they're asking for, or they may want to see your list+the list in the pdf. I'd print and carry both as part of the documents they want you to bring with you to be on the safe side, also a copy of any email you may have sent asking for a link to the checklist they mention but you can't find a link to.

Good luck, hope it goes well for you!


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> If there is an VFS contact email address for questions, you might want to try that.
> 
> Your checklist of documents you're submitting might be what they're asking for, or they may want to see your list+the list in the pdf. I'd print and carry both as part of the documents they want you to bring with you to be on the safe side, also a copy of any email you may have sent asking for a link to the checklist they mention but you can't find a link to.
> 
> Good luck, hope it goes well for you!


I have other question. I have a job now, do I need include my own bank statement and a letter from my company? I just included my sponsor bank statement. Do I need mine?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No details of your job in Indonesia needed. Just your UK sponsor's.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Your visa application reference number:............... was dispatched to the UK Border Agency on: 12/24/2013An auto e-mail will be generated to inform you when the application is *returned and available for collection at the Application Centre.Please note this is an auto-generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email.

Almost 2 months my visa application status just the same.. is that normal? How often they update it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Most settlement applications made in Indonesia are taking between 40 to 60 working days, so around 2-3 months, so your timescale is nothing unusual. Hope you will hear from them soon.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Most settlement applications made in Indonesia are taking between 40 to 60 working days, so around 2-3 months, so your timescale is nothing unusual. Hope you will hear from them soon.


I got email from uk visa bangkok said if i paid more so my documemt will b delivered.. n it said uk visa and immigration have made decision..
Is that mean i get it by my self cause i didnt pay for that?
And do i get the visa?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Most settlement applications made in Indonesia are taking between 40 to 60 working days, so around 2-3 months, so your timescale is nothing unusual. Hope you will hear from them soon.


I got the same email from bangkok 3 times told that uk visa and immigration have made decision. Does it normal? And what does that mean?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Three times? For the same application?
That non-committal email is quite normal and it means they have finished processing your application. But you won't know whether it's a yes or a no until you get your documents back and see if there is a visa inside your passport.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Three times? For the same application?
> That non-committal email is quite normal and it means they have finished processing your application. But you won't know whether it's a yes or a no until you get your documents back and see if there is a visa inside your passport.


UK Visas and Immigration have made a decision on your visa application
ALL APPLICANTS: if you paid an additional courier or postage fee documents will be sent to you

THAILAND APPLICANTS: documents can be collected from VFS after 2 working days, collection times: Mon-Fri 1000 to 1600, Sat 0830 to 1200.


This is an automated message - do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered. If you need to reply telephone the office dealing with your application, quoting your reference number.

email sent from : [email protected]
and i got that email 3 times on 25 feb, 28 feb and 5 march,, and said same message.. and i don't know if the passport arrived at vfs already, cause last time i asked which last friday (cos saturday they are closed), and the passport wasn't there there.

and i haven't got any update yet from ukba,, my visa status till now just the same, which already been dispatch to ukba on 24 dec 2013..


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Three times? For the same application?
> That non-committal email is quite normal and it means they have finished processing your application. But you won't know whether it's a yes or a no until you get your documents back and see if there is a visa inside your passport.


I got the visa  
Thank you for your help so far.. I really appreciate it


----------



## pinaylove (Sep 20, 2013)

hizkia said:


> I got the visa
> Thank you for your help so far.. I really appreciate it


Hello hizkia.. Can I ask something?how did you meet the adequate maintenance? aside from carers allowance and income support? Did your sponsor have a part time job? What are the documents did you submitted ? By the way congrats


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

pinaylove said:


> Hello hizkia.. Can I ask something?how did you meet the adequate maintenance? aside from carers allowance and income support? Did your sponsor have a part time job? What are the documents did you submitted ? By the way congrats


thank you 

so, carer's allowance £60 + part time job of £110 a week. total per month £680. Income support is stopped due to having part time job.
Carer's allowance entitlement form submitted as evidence. Bank statements and 5 months wage slips + Job contract as evidence.


----------



## pinaylove (Sep 20, 2013)

hizkia said:


> thank you
> 
> so, carer's allowance £60 + part time job of £110 a week. total per month £680. Income support is stopped due to having part time job.
> Carer's allowance entitlement form submitted as evidence. Bank statements and 5 months wage slips + Job contract as evidence.


Thanks for your reply hizkia... My sponsor is in receipt of carers allowances also,59.65, income support 15.75, and wage 50... How long did you wait for the results ? I'm just waiting the results. Finger cross to get a positive outcome


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

pinaylove said:


> Thanks for your reply hizkia... My sponsor is in receipt of carers allowances also,59.65, income support 15.75, and wage 50... How long did you wait for the results ? I'm just waiting the results. Finger cross to get a positive outcome


I waited for 2 months.. It's different in each country.. When did you apply?


----------



## pinaylove (Sep 20, 2013)

hizkia said:


> I waited for 2 months.. It's different in each country.. When did you apply?


I submitted my application last feb 27 at Manila Philippines...how many months of bank statement you submitted?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

pinaylove said:


> I submitted my application last feb 27 at Manila Philippines...how many months of bank statement you submitted?


I sent (sponsor) 12 months bank statements. Original copies. 3 month recent bank statements included in the 12 months statements prior to submitting application for visa.
My fiance had problem getting hold of the 3 month recent bank statements, so he went into his bank and they printed off their screen and stamped them.


----------



## pinaylove (Sep 20, 2013)

hizkia said:


> I sent (sponsor) 12 months bank statements. Original copies. 3 month recent bank statements included in the 12 months statements prior to submitting application for visa.
> My fiance had problem getting hold of the 3 month recent bank statements, so he went into his bank and they printed off their screen and stamped them.


Ahh ok... I just just submitted 4mons recent bank statement...and 4monts wage slip ..how long did you sponsor being a carers, ?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

pinaylove said:


> Ahh ok... I just just submitted 4mons recent bank statement...and 4monts wage slip ..how long did you sponsor being a carers, ?


Well, he has been a carer for years, 10+ years..


----------



## pinaylove (Sep 20, 2013)

hizkia said:


> Well, he has been a carer for years, 10+ years..


Ahh... Once again congrats and thanks for sharing ...


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a question.. Do I need my bank statement (from my bank in Indonesia) for spouse visa made in UK as evidence?


----------



## life02 (Mar 22, 2014)

hi hizkia.im in the same situation that you ve been before.my wife is carer of her mum and working part time as well but she got a daughter so she also gets child benefit,child tax credit and housing benefit for the private rent.ive seen in this forum somepeople got refuse cos of they are relying benefits to meet maintenance.could you mention about your application with the details?pls


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

life02 said:


> hi hizkia.im in the same situation that you ve been before.my wife is carer of her mum and working part time as well but she got a daughter so she also gets child benefit,child tax credit and housing benefit for the private rent.ive seen in this forum somepeople got refuse cos of they are relying benefits to meet maintenance.could you mention about your application with the details?pls


Our situation differs quite alot. We did fiance visa. Only submitted carer's entitlement, part time job : wage slips and job contract.
Accommodation : Lawyers letter confirming the owner of the property (sponsors dad) and housing report.


----------



## life02 (Mar 22, 2014)

I thought you were trying to get spouse visa.thanks for reply


----------

